# Quotes on Trauma & PTSD



## Daniel (Jul 20, 2021)

“Some of the experiences endured by human beings on this earth are virtually unbelievable.” 

  ―      Aphrodite Matsakis, _Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder    _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 20, 2021)

“Sometimes the worst part about trauma was not going through it. It was the aftermath, when you were free. And you obsessed about what would have happened if you hadn't gotten out.” 

  ―      J.R. Ward,  _Prisoner of Night    _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 20, 2021)

“Neuroscience research shows that the only way we can change the way we feel is by becoming aware of our inner experience and learning to befriend what is going inside ourselves.”

"Traumatized people chronically feel unsafe inside their bodies: The past is alive in the form of gnawing interior discomfort. Their bodies are constantly bombarded by visceral warning signs, and, in an attempt to control these processes, they often become expert at ignoring their gut feelings and in numbing awareness of what is played out inside. They learn to hide from their selves."

~  Bessel van der Kolk


----------



## Daniel (Jul 20, 2021)

Although telling "the story" provides crucial information about the client's past and current life experience, treatment must address the _here-and-now experience_ of the traumatic past, rather than its content or narrative, in order to challenge and transform procedural learning. Because the physical and mental tendencies of procedural learning manifest in present-moment time, in-the-moment trauma-related emotional reactions, thoughts, images, body sensations, and movements that emerge spontaneously in the therapy hour become the focal points of exploration and change.

  ―      Pat Ogden,           _ Trauma and the Body: A Sensorimotor Approach to Psychotherapy _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 20, 2021)

“This is why people who have experienced severe abuse and trauma often have difficulty explaining their experiences. They have a problem because clinicians, friends, and family often don’t have the concept of an immobilization defensive system in their vocabulary.”  

  ―      Stephen W. Porges,            _The Pocket Guide to the Polyvagal Theory: The Transformative Power of Feeling Safe _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“The happy ending of the fairy tale, the myth, and the divine comedy of the soul, is to be read, not as a contradiction, but as a transcendence of the universal tragedy of man.... Tragedy is the shattering of the forms and of our attachments to the forms; comedy, the wild and careless, inexhaustible joy of life invincible.” 

  ―      Joseph Campbell


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

"A person as complex as you are has all of the cognitive tools needed to be tormented."

~ Steven Hayes, _Get Out of Your Mind and Into Your Life_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

"Trauma creates change you don't choose; healing creates change you do choose."

"You can try to change your thoughts and behaviors, actions and reactions with conscious effort -- but that will only take you so far...To create long-lasting and sustainable change you need 100% of your brain engaged in a clear and structured framework that rewires, reprograms and rescripts neural networks. Such an approach offers a full-system reboot that can restore and reset your experience for freedom, happiness and the expression of your true self."

~ Michele Rosenthal


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

"Therapy supports or tries to jumpstart a rhythm of coming through injury, defeat, megalomania, a rhythm one goes through over and over, a rhythm of faith."

~ Michael Eigen


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“Deep lines cut by trauma provide access to depths that are otherwise unreachable. In such instances, nourishment follows trauma to new places. We wish things could be otherwise … easier. But we have little choice when illumination shines through injury.”

― Michael Eigen, _Flames from the Unconscious: Trauma, Madness, and Faith   _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“In bottom-up approaches [to processing trauma], the body's sensation and movement are the entry points and changes in sensorimotor experience are used to support self-regulation, memory processing, and success in daily life. Meaning and understanding emerge from new experiences rather than the other way around.  Through bottom-up interventions, a shift in the somatic sense of self in turn affects the linguistic sense of self.” 

  ―      Pat Ogden,   _Trauma and the Body: A Sensorimotor Approach to Psychotherapy_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“Trauma is not what happens to us, but what we hold inside in the absence of an empathetic witness.” 

―  Gabor Mate, MD


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“Today, our survival depends increasingly on developing our ability to think rather than being able to physically respond. Consequently, most of us have become separated from our natural, instinctual selves—in particular, the part of us that can proudly, not disparagingly, be called animal. Regardless of how we view ourselves, in the most basic sense we literally are human animals. The fundamental challenges we face today have come about relatively quickly, but our nervous systems have been much slower to change. It is no coincidence that people who are more in touch with their natural selves tend to fare better when it comes to trauma. Without easy access to the resources of this primitive, instinctual self, humans alienate their bodies from their souls. Most of us don't think of or experience ourselves as animals. Yet, by not living through our instincts and natural reactions, we aren't fully human either. Existing in a limbo in which we are neither animal nor fully human can cause a number of problems, one of which is being susceptible to trauma.” 

― Peter A. Levine, _Waking the Tiger: Healing Trauma_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

Unlike simple stress, trauma changes your view of your life and yourself. It shatters your most basic assumptions about yourself and your world — “Life is good,” “I’m safe,” “People are kind,” “I can trust others,” “The future is likely to be good” — and replaces them with feelings like “The world is dangerous,” “I can’t win,” “I can’t trust other people,” or “There’s no hope.”

― Mark Goulston MD, _Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder For Dummies_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“Fear must be overcome again and again.”

― Abraham Maslow


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“We have so little faith in the ebb and flow of life, of love, of relationships. We leap at the flow of the tide and resist in terror its ebb.”

~ Anne Morrow Lindbergh


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“Things don’t really get solved...The healing comes from letting there be room for all of this to happen: room for grief, for relief, for misery, for joy.”   

~ Pema Chödrön, _When Things Fall Apart_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“One very important domain of our lives and experience that we tend to miss, ignore, abuse, or lose control of as a result of being in the automatic pilot mode is our own body.”

― Jon Kabat-Zinn, _Full Catastrophe Living, Revised Edition_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

"After a traumatic experience, the human system of self-preservation seems to go onto permanent alert, as if the danger might return at any moment."

— Judith Herman, _Trauma and Recovery_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

"Trauma is a part of the human condition! Healing is also a part of the human condition, and we have the capacity to transform difficult experiences into a wellspring of personal and spiritual power."

Every single human being on earth has trauma. It's an interruption of our ability to stay in the present moment, anything that lags or is not harmonized on the layers of body/mind/spirit/soul/psyche. Rachael Maddox has called it an" embodied interpersonal violation hangover." Ale Duarte called it "an open loop."

~ Kimberly Ann Johnson, author of _Call of the Wild: How We Heal Trauma, Awaken Our Own Power, and Use It For Good_ (2021)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“The body, not the thinking brain, is where we experience most of our pain, pleasure, and joy, and where we process most of what happens to us. It is also where we do most of our healing, including our emotional and psychological healing. And it is where we experience resilience and a sense of flow.”  

― Resmaa Menakem, _My Grandmother's Hands: Racialized Trauma and the Pathway to Mending Our Hearts and Bodies    _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“To make sense of the pain of their lives, they often become spiritual seekers trying to convince themselves that someone loves them; if people do not, then God must. These individuals are often extremely sensitive in both positive and negative ways. Having never embodied, they have access to energetic levels of information to which less traumatized people are not as sensitive; they can be quite psychic and energetically attuned to people, animals, and the environment and can feel confluent and invaded by other people’s emotions.” 

  ―      Laurence Heller,            _Healing Developmental Trauma: How Early Trauma Affects Self-Regulation, Self-Image, and the Capacity for Relationship    _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

"I don't think I understood the full extent of the trauma experienced by people who churn through America's prisons until I began taking the time to listen to their stories."

~ Michelle Alexander


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“Unlike other forms of psychological disorders, the core issue in trauma is reality.”

     “Victims are members of society whose problems represent the memory of suffering, rage, and pain in a world that longs to forget.”

  ―      Bessel A. van der Kolk,  _Traumatic Stress: The Effects of Overwhelming Experience on Mind, Body, and Society_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

VA.gov | Veterans Affairs
					


Apply for and manage the VA benefits and services you’ve earned as a Veteran, Servicemember, or family member—like health care, disability, education, and more.





					www.ptsd.va.gov
				



Trauma can change the way you think about yourself and the world. You may believe you are to blame for what happened or that the world is a dangerous place. These kinds of thoughts keep you stuck in your PTSD and cause you to miss out on things you used to enjoy. CPT [Cognitive Processing Therapy] teaches you a new way to handle these upsetting thoughts. In CPT, you will learn skills that can help you decide whether there are more helpful ways to think about your trauma. You will learn how to examine whether the facts support your thought or do not support your thought. And ultimately, you can decide whether or not it makes sense to take a new perspective...

CPT Coach is a mobile app that you can use with a provider during CPT. CPT Coach can help you to learn more about CPT and PTSD symptoms and helps you stay organized with worksheets as you complete CPT. CPT Coach is free and can be downloaded on most mobile devices.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

~ Megan C. Hayes,  _Write Yourself Happy: The Art of Positive Journalling_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

"Traumatized people are not suffering from a disease in the normal sense of the word--they have become stuck in an aroused state. It is difficult if not impossible to function normally under these circumstances.”

 ― Peter A. Levine


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“Eighty two percent of the traumatized children seen in the National Child Traumatic Stress Network do not meet diagnostic criteria for PTSD. Because they often are shut down, suspicious, or aggressive they now receive pseudoscientific diagnoses such as “oppositional defiant disorder,” meaning “This kid hates my guts and won’t do anything I tell him to do,” or “disruptive mood dysregulation disorder,” meaning he has temper tantrums. Having as many problems as they do, these kids accumulate numerous diagnoses over time. Before they reach their twenties, many patients have been given four, five, six, or more of these impressive but meaningless labels. If they receive treatment at all, they get whatever is being promulgated as the method of management du jour: medications, behavioral modification, or exposure therapy. These rarely work and often cause more damage.”

  ―      Bessel A. van der Kolk,            _The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind, and Body in the Healing of Trauma_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“Not until the women's liberation movement of the 1970s was it recognized that the most common post-traumatic disorders are not those of men in war but of women in civilian life.”

"Traumatic events are extraordinary, not because they occur rarely, but rather because they overwhelm the ordinary human adaptations to life.… They confront human beings with the extremities of helplessness and terror, and evoke the responses of catastrophe.”

"The first principle of recovery is empowerment of the survivor. She must be the author and arbiter of her own recovery. Others may offer advice, support, assistance, affection, and care, but not cure."

  ―      Judith Lewis Herman,  _Trauma and Recovery: The Aftermath of Violence -- From Domestic Abuse to Political Terror_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2021)

“We all want to be normal. Life, even normal life, is arduous, demanding, and ultimately threatening. We all have to deal with it, and none of us really knows how. We are all traumatized by life, by its unpredictability, its randomness, its lack of regard for our feelings and the losses it brings. Each in our own way, we suffer.” 

  ―      Mark Epstein,            _The Trauma of Everyday Life    _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 23, 2021)

From the self-compassion scale by Dr. Kristen Neff:


StatementsScoring1(Rarely)2345
I’m disapproving and judgmental about my flaws and inadequacies.
When I feel low, I tend to obsess and fixate on everything that is wrong.
When things are tough, I see the difficulties as part of life that everyone goes through.
When I think about my inadequacies, it tends to make me feel more separate and cut off from the rest of the world.
I try to be loving towards myself when I’m feeling emotional pain.
When I fail, I become consumed by feelings of inadequacy.
When I’m down and out, I remind myself that there are lots of other people in the world feeling like I am.
When times are rough, I tend to be tough on myself.
When something upsets me, I try to keep my emotions in balance.
When I feel inadequate, I remind myself that most people share feelings of inadequacy.
I’m intolerant and impatient towards those aspects of my personality I don’t like.
When I’m going through a tough time, I give myself the caring and tenderness I need.
When I’m feeling down, I tend to feel like most other people are probably happier than I am.
When something painful happens, I try to take a balanced view of the situation.
I try to see my failings as part of the human condition.
When I see aspects of myself that I don’t like, I get down on myself.
When I fail at something important to me, I try to keep things in perspective.
When I’m struggling, I tend to feel like other people must be having an easier time of it.
I’m kind to myself when I’m experiencing suffering.
When something upsets me, I get carried away with my feelings.
I can be a bit cold-hearted towards myself when I’m experiencing suffering.
When I’m feeling down, I try to approach my feelings with curiosity and openness.
I’m tolerant of my flaws and inadequacies.
When something painful happens, I tend to blow the incident out of proportion.
When I fail at something important to me, I tend to feel alone in my failure.
I try to be understanding and patient towards those aspects of my personality I don’t like.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 31, 2021)

"The paradox of trauma is that it has both the power to destroy and the power to transform and resurrect."

~ Peter A. Levine


----------



## Daniel (Jul 31, 2021)

~ Peter Walker, _Complex PTSD_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 31, 2021)

~ Peter Walker, _Complex PTSD_


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2021)

“Life is managed, not cured.”

 ~ Dr. Phil


----------



## Daniel (Aug 14, 2021)

A Traumatic Memory Can Be Near Impossible to Shake
					


Memories of trauma are unique because of how brains and bodies respond to threat.





					labblog.uofmhealth.org
				




There are clinical strategies to help people heal from emotional trauma. One critical factor is the sense of safety. Retrieval of traumatic memories under safe conditions when levels of stress are relatively low and under control enables the individual to update or reorganize the trauma experience. It’s possible to link the trauma to other experiences and diminish its destructive impact. Psychologists call this post-traumatic growth.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2021)

“When you're sick, who does the shopping or takes you to the doctor? Who do you talk to when you are upset?" In other words, who provides you with emotional and practical support? Some patients gave us surprising answers: "my dog" or "my therapist" – or "nobody".”  

  ―      Bessel A. van der Kolk,            _The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind, and Body in the Healing of Trauma _


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2021)

Fighter pilots recall mission to take down Flight 93 on 9/11
					


Two fighter pilots scrambled into their F-16s on 9/11, knowing that it might be their last mission.





					www.cbsnews.com
				




"When I think of 9/11, instead of being overcome by the trauma and the horror and the tragedy, I'm actually overcome by hope. That the best of who we are was demonstrated on that day. So, in some ways, living my life as normally as possible is the biggest way that we can say that the terrorists did not win."

~ Heather Penney


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2021)

Stimulus Discrimination - Psychology Tools
					







					www.psychologytools.com
				




Due to the way that trauma memories are processed it is common for survivors of trauma to experience involuntary recollection of their trauma memories. These are often experienced with a ‘happening in the present’ quality and can be extremely distressing.

Stimulus discrimination is a component of cognitive behavioral treatment for post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD). Clients are guided to deliberately attend to differences between then (danger at the time of the trauma) and now (safety in the present).


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2021)

“If we trust that our inner world knows what is needed next, one outcome isn't preferable to another."

“It makes sense for us to want a symptom, an 'it' to go away. If we begin to sense that we are made up of many selves ... then we might instead say, 'the anxious part of me is really suffering. I wonder how we might help her'."

“The practice of nonjudgmental, agendaless presence [is] the foundation for safety and co-regulation.”

― Bonnie Badenoch, _ The Heart of Trauma: Healing the Embodied Brain in the Context of Relationships _


----------



## Daniel (Sep 19, 2021)

"We are not hardwired to go through these hard times alone."

~ Alexandra Jabr


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2021)

"These severely traumatized patients, people who have been through living nightmares, people who might blamelessly choose death, often emerge from successful treatment by constructing lives for themselves that are freer than most ordinary lives from what Sigmund Freud, a century ago, labeled as “everyday misery.” They become true keepers of the faith and are the most passionately alive people I know.”

  ―      Martha Stout,   _ The Myth of Sanity: Divided Consciousness and the Promise of Awareness _


----------



## Daniel (Oct 25, 2021)

“Of Post-Traumatic Growth:

Rich Tedeschi and Lawrence Calhoun coined the term in 1995, when they noticed that some people did not recover from their traumatic experiences in a typically resilient fashion. Rather than return to their set point, everything about them radically changed: their worldviews, their goals in life, their friendships.

"It's not just bouncing back," Tedeschi explains. "Most people talk about that as resilience. We distinguish from resilience because this is transformative. "

"The one thing that overwhelmingly predicts it is the extent to which you say, "My core beliefs were shaken,'" Calhoun adds.

What kind of core beliefs? "The degree to which the world is just," Tedeschi says, "or that people are benevolent or that the future is something that you can control. Beliefs about, basically, how life works.”

  ―      Barbara Bradley Hagerty,        _ Life Reimagined: The Science, Art, and Opportunity of Midlife _


----------



## Daniel (Nov 29, 2021)

“Trauma is not what happens to us, but what we hold inside in the absence of an empathetic witness” ~ Peter Levine


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2021)

"When soldiers go overseas, we give them warrior ceremonies to armor and protect them against the battle. When the soldier comes back, we have to remove that armor, to help him reconnect with his home."

~ Alfred Gibson


----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2021)

"You're alert all the time. If you're not alert, you're going to die."  ~ Richard Tangel


----------



## Daniel (Dec 26, 2021)

Those Damn Unwanted Thoughts!
					


Those Damn Unwanted Thoughts! By Robert L. Leahy, Ph.D. Psychology Today blog: Anxiety Files    June 1, 2009  Have you ever felt plagued by thoughts and images that you just couldn't stand? Perhaps it's the nagging thought, "I made a mistake" or "I think I have cancer" or "I'm going to lose...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




"People with PTSD treat their intrusive images and sensations as evidence that the trauma is happening now."

~ Robert L. Leahy, Ph.D., author of _Don't Believe Everything You Feel_


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2021)

On Making the Darkness Conscious and Healing Trauma
					


On Making the Darkness Conscious and Healing Trauma by Therese Borchard September 6, 2018   “There is no coming to consciousness without pain,” remarked the  Swiss psychiatrist and psychoanalyst Carl Jung. “People will do  anything, no matter how absurd, in order to avoid facing their own Soul...




					forum.psychlinks.ca


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2021)

Thinking Differently Could Affect Power of Traumatic Memories
					


Thinking differently could affect power of traumatic memories People who may be exposed to trauma can train themselves to think in a way that could protect them from PTSD symptoms, according to a study at the University of Oxford. Science Daily May 5, 2016  People who may be exposed to trauma...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




"Previous research has shown that emergency workers who adopted the abstract processing approach showed poorer coping. Another study compared abstract and concrete processing of negative events and found that the abstract thinkers experienced a longer period of low mood."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2022)

What to Know About Somatic Experiencing Therapy
					


Somatic experiencing therapy is a type of therapy that helps people tune into the emotions held in their bodies to heal their psychological trauma.





					www.verywellmind.com
				




Somatic experiencing therapy is a type of alternative therapy geared towards helping people find healing from trauma. ... Many people who have experienced trauma, especially those who have experienced physical trauma such as domestic violence or sexual assault, can dissociate or disconnect from their bodies.


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2022)

"Get out of your mind and into your body."

~ unknown


----------



## Daniel (May 30, 2022)

What Is the Window of Tolerance, and Why Is It So Important?
					


Developing "the window of tolerance" is critical for trauma survivors.





					www.psychologytoday.com
				




The Window of Tolerance—the optimal zone—is characterized by a sense of groundedness, flexibility, openness, curiosity, presence, an ability to be emotionally regulated, and a capacity to tolerate life’s stressors. 

If this Window of Tolerance is eclipsed, if you experience internal or external stressors that cause you to move beyond and outside of your Window of Tolerance, you may find yourself existing in either a hyper-aroused or hypo-aroused state.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2022)

How Overturning Roe vs. Wade Threatens Trauma Survivors
					


Restricting agency causes harm to those who have undergone trauma.





					www.psychologytoday.com
				




Traumatic responses often occur when a person is denied agency over an impactful event, life situation, or component of their identity and flourishing. Agency is essential to recovering from trauma because trauma largely involves a profound loss, destabilization, or suppression of agency. Curtailing a trauma survivor’s agency after the traumatic experience can have harmful effects on their recovery.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2022)

“Primitive agonies exist in many of us. Originating in painful experiences that occurred before we had the cognitive capacities to know what was happening, they tend to blindside us, traumatizing us again and again as we find ourselves enacting a pain we do not understand.”

― Mark Epstein, _The Trauma of Everyday Life_


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2022)

"Most of us don't think of or experience ourselves as animals. Yet, by not living through our instincts and natural reactions, we aren't fully human either. Existing in a limbo in which we are neither animal nor fully human can cause a number of problems, one of which is being susceptible to trauma.”

“If we feel inclined to focus on memories (even if they are basically accurate), it is important to understand that this choice will impair our ability to move out of our traumatic reactions. Transformation requires change. One of the things that must change is the relationship that we have with our “memories.”

― _Waking the Tiger: Healing Trauma_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 22, 2022)

How Trauma Can Cause Mental Illness (It's Not Just a Chemical Imbalance
					


How Trauma Can Cause Mental Illness (It's Not Just a Chemical Imbalance) by Mary Beth Fox, Tiny Buddha July 22, 2022  “What seems to be clear is that we humans are an accumulation of our traumatic experiences, that each trauma contributes to our biology, and that this biology determines, to some...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




“What seems to be clear is that we humans are an accumulation of our traumatic experiences, that each trauma contributes to our biology, and that this biology determines, to some extent, how we respond to further traumatic events as they emerge in our lives.”

~ Shaili Jain, author of _The Unspeakable Mind_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 22, 2022)

"Have there been other recent or past losses in the family or in their childhood that were similar or as momentous as what they are facing now? Empathize with their worries and concerns."

~ Breuner et al


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2022)

Trauma touches all our lives; the Buddha's 'realistic view' helps us cope
					


Everyone encounters trauma and the best way to emerge from it is to face it squarely. That was part of the Buddha's message and the focus of a new book by Mark Epstein, a Harvard-educated Buddhist psychiatrist.





					www.oregonlive.com
				




"Trauma...is not something to be ashamed of, not a sign of weakness, and not a reflection of inner failing. It is simply a fact of life."

~ Mark Epstein


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2022)

"Sometimes we hide ourselves to survive. To make pain go away we simply make ourselves go away, and that is how madness is created. Freud teaches that trauma is overwhelming, like a baby after screaming out of hunger, that unknowingly sinks, falls asleep, ‘loses consciousness.’ We also do the same, as adults. But we always return and always survive."

~ Michael Eigen, _Therapist from the Depths: A Conversation with Michael Eigen_


----------



## Daniel (Nov 7, 2022)

Are You at Risk of Suffering from PTSD?
					


Are you at risk of suffering from PTSD?  May 26, 2016 Bill Howatt   New legislation across the country is prompting questions about PTSD, what exactly the definition should be, and its real impact on front-line responders.  Many people don?t really know what post traumatic stress disorder is...





					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




After a traumatic event, the quicker you build up your support system, the better.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 7, 2022)

Traumatic Grief: What it Is, Symptoms, and How to Cope
					


Traumatic grief can happen after a sudden or unexpected loss. Learn about ways to cope here.





					psychcentral.com
				




“It is best to first stabilize the trauma by focusing on how to regulate emotions and calm the nervous system before trying anything else.”


----------

